# moving to Edmonton



## sunyjones (Jan 2, 2008)

We are taking the plunge! We have been to Edmonton twice and love it!

Can you give me some advice? We are just about to post off our application form. My husband has a trade and we will apply on the skilled worker programme. I am worried about the length of time this will take. We would like to move sooner rather than later. Should we get a job offer first? Or send the application and get a job offer to speed it along? What do you think?

Thanks!


----------



## pittysplace (Oct 29, 2008)

If you really want to get there asap try and get a job and get the company to sponsor you, if you do it the "federal skilled workers way " expect to wait 3 years, we're going for our medical nxt month but sent application off march 06, hopefully not too long now, yep edmonton fab my brother lives there and loves it, he lives in a small town 25 mins outside ed called le duc people n schools etc are lovely, do you have children ?????


----------



## kkmm (Sep 16, 2008)

pittysplace said:


> If you really want to get there asap try and get a job and get the company to sponsor you, if you do it the "federal skilled workers way " expect to wait 3 years, we're going for our medical nxt month but sent application off march 06, hopefully not too long now, yep edmonton fab my brother lives there and loves it, he lives in a small town 25 mins outside ed called le duc people n schools etc are lovely, do you have children ?????


Its nice to see within two years you got your visa. I have applied in Sept 06 from Pakistan (my homeland ) it takes 60 months average time. I do have family over there, my real sis is in Mississauga and inlaws in main Toronto area. But they are also not helpful in speeding up the processing time  and its also hard to get an job offer from any employer as they usually hire people who are living there near them 

With so many best wishes to you.


----------



## Raymapleleaf (Nov 1, 2008)

hi i think its a good ideal ,but have a look at calgary we have been 3 times and love it i am a chef and we have waiting two years?
regards ray


----------

